# Visual Journeys: A Tribute to Space Artists



## Roy1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Review* by Janice Clark here


*Visual Journeys: A Tribute to Space Artists* editor Eric T. Reynolds
Publisher: Hadley Rille Books (June 2007)
Trade paperback: 388 pages Price: $24.95 ISBN: 0978514831

*Fiction* by Tobias S. Buckell, Michael A. Burstein Richard Chwedyk, Tom Dupree, Jude-Marie Green, Jay Lake, Paul E. Martens, Will McDermott, Christopher McKitterick & G. David Nordley 

*Illustrations* by Michael Carroll, Delphyne, Bob Eggleton, Frank R. Paul, Wolf Read, Joe Tucciarone, Frank Wu & Ron Miller


----------



## Roy1 (Jul 14, 2008)

The above lines are by Richard Henry Stoddard (1825–1903) from his "The Flight of Youth" see the Yale Book of American Verse. 1912 Thomas R. Lounsbury, ed. (1838–1915).

Credit where due but thanks lozygo


----------

